# new meets old...



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

this one is the first run of the _experiment_- since a half dozen have been chipped out, and hafted a little differently, 
one doe has been shot and tagged with a complete pass thru

old style head on new technology

this ecessive wrap still is below the face of the point so it doesnt affect wind plane 
1" x 1-1/2"


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

Now thats pretty cool. How hard was it to tune it?


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nifty idea. I smell a business opportunity!


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I would buy a few whether they tuned well or not just to mess with my friends!

Nice work!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

What would you shoot into for tuning practice? Or do you have a practice head same weight, length ect.nice work!!!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks
I dont test shoot em, but this one pictured went into the block and I pushed it thru and took off point to remove arrow.
they get spun on rollers before/during/after haft
shots under 20 for sure recommended
doe was shot at 18 I was told
had alot of smaller pieces off some of the knifes I make and chipped out a few points.
:thumbs_up


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll buy 3 if your game. think on it. I am serious


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

If you decide to sell some, send me a PM.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

buddy killed a doe tonight with one at 21 yds pass thru and deer went less then 30!
kinda cool to get a call from your best friend saying "hey I shot a deer with one of your points tonight..."


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Good job!

Eric


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

What kind of bow are you shooting them out of, poundage, recurve, longbow ,compound also what kind of arrows. Thanks Mike


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Those are awesome . They would be great to shoot with a recurve or long bow. I definitely like the old world charm with a little high tech flare


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those are NICE ... interested in the answers to some of these later questions from rezeen6.5


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

rezeen6.5 said:


> What kind of bow are you shooting them out of, poundage, recurve, longbow ,compound also what kind of arrows. Thanks Mike



the last doe that was taken yesterday was shot with a 70# compound with carbon arrows
I shoot them out of my compound and recurve as well
recurve is #59 @29"
compound is 72#
all carbon arrows
buddy= Victory compound only
me= GoldTip Traditional series 5575,Gold Tip Prohunters 7595

I am playing around with different things now since Spring. Turkeys have fallen from all designs, and I wanted to see how a small compact point would do. It did very well.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here is my turkey point for the recurve I am in the process of finishing
this is real deer sinew, and is still drying then I will put pine pitch on it to waterproof the haft
it weighs 289 grains (*little* heavier then the others) about 1-1/2 wide it should do well out of my recurve this spring


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

buddy sent me email with pics and stats
compound bow 74#
arrow 298 gr plus 134 grain point/ mount =432 grains
shot through the shoulder blade and exited bottom where ribs meet sternum shot at 18.5 yds from 32' up
complete pass thru 
fell after 41 actual yds- 32.5 as the crow flies 
entrance hole in pics
159# doe


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

those are some awesome looking heads...


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

been getting alot of pm on what the obsidian looks like when you find it 
















got 15 pounds today so time to make flakes!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

tryin said:


> been getting alot of pm on what the obsidian looks like when you find it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I like to hear.  

180-230ish grain range, no barb. PM me when you got 4 done. I love the look of obsidian heads. No rush though. Bighorn sheep isnt for 7 months and 2 weeks but whos counting.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

arkansas novaculite
might haft this onto a wood arrow, and pass on the machined insert


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just looking for this thread... :thumbs_up


----------



## chadrico63 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is way cool!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

dacite
pine pitch on real deer sinew for an "all weather point"
1" x 3"
















here is a 150 grain steelforce next to it


----------



## terryzac (May 8, 2010)

they look great mate. good to see that others use them to with good success. you gotta be proud of that.

terry


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

flint from Texas raw uncooked and my new favorite material to use








more goin on aluminum soon!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just awsome man. Like others have said it's got to be a great feeling to kill or get the call that others have killed a deer with a head you made to same way others have for hundreds of years. Congrats on putting a new twist on an ancient tradition. Love to see that.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

couple I made recently
then I had some feathers some tennjed9 that I traded for flint and made this 24" arrow for display in the house
hafted the feathers and point with real sinew


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Bearboy17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome man keep it up


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

184 gr 2-5/8" x 1-1/4"
179 gr 2-1/4" x 1"
185 gr 2-3/8" x 1-1/8"
202 gr 2-3/8" x 1-1/8"


















I "weatherproofed" 2 and left 2


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

This has to be one of the coolest DIY's on here in a long time.


----------



## haywoodhunter (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome heads!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks it is been a fun deal trying out so many different ways, plus sometimes the stone does what it wants!


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

here is a picture of the one I just finished
real sinew is shown wet here. It will dry TIGHT!
1-3/16" wide
1-7/8" long


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

How do you actually attach it to the screw in? Do you have to hacksaw a slot in the adapter itself?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

bnations said:


> How do you actually attach it to the screw in? Do you have to hacksaw a slot in the adapter itself?


Yes a slot is made
When all dried its solid


----------



## bnations (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't envy you, then. I just finished mounting 8 stone points to some wooden arrows for my son's Arrow of Light ceremony, and the slots were a real pain to get right. It was very fiddly work, to say the least.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

bnations said:


> I don't envy you, then. I just finished mounting 8 stone points to some wooden arrows for my son's Arrow of Light ceremony, and the slots were a real pain to get right. It was very fiddly work, to say the least.


ha I used to work at an archery shop that was "contracted" for all the Arrows for that
did 100's of em
the good thing with those is they are not gone over with a fine tooth comb as all of mine will be:wink:
getting them to spin true is the fiddle work!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

tryin said:


> 184 gr 2-5/8" x 1-1/4"
> 179 gr 2-1/4" x 1"
> 185 gr 2-3/8" x 1-1/8"
> 202 gr 2-3/8" x 1-1/8"
> ...


Just recieved these 4. Very nice stuff! This guy is +++A when it comes to quality


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

SilentElk said:


> Just recieved these 4. Very nice stuff! This guy is +++A when it comes to quality


Thanks!
Now go use em!!:cheers:


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

TURKEY BUSTER


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

had to make one in the 100 grain area
1-1/4" wide too


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

3 new points waiting for turkey to say hello.........


----------



## user_name (Sep 14, 2010)

Those are amazing! How well do they hold up after a pass through?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

user_name said:


> Those are amazing! How well do they hold up after a pass through?


depends what they hit AFTER

I have a guy that has bought a few recently, and he has been shooting his into his target daily to "tune" his sight, arrows etc
He says they are holding up great

the deer I posted pics of after the arrow passed through it the arrow burried into the ground which was solid considering the time of year
it kept on going....


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

I like these.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

tryin said:


> depends what they hit AFTER
> 
> I have a guy that has bought a few recently, and he has been shooting his into his target daily to "tune" his sight, arrows etc
> He says they are holding up greatthe deer I posted pics of after the arrow passed through it the arrow burried into the ground which was solid considering the time of year
> it kept on going....


He has had to retune because he went from 100 grain steel heads to some turkey busting 300+ grain heads I made for him...


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

1-3/8" wide








96.6 grains


----------



## PEGE (Nov 22, 2008)

These are amazing...
You are great at your craft!


----------



## tpetty (Mar 25, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## MI-Wolverine (Mar 9, 2011)

Can you post pictures of some in the making?


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

MI-Wolverine said:


> Can you post pictures of some in the making?



I have some pictures on here making one. I'll have to see where I posted them.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

many have made it outta garage before I could snap pics....here are 2 from this weekend


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

I have been helping a few AT members with their own creations as of late////....

I wish all good luck, and remember = my 5 yr old knapps SAW CUT slabs....YOU NEED TO BANG A ROCK!
:wink:


----------

